# Meldahl water level



## Hoosier77 (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm going to have to make the long drive to try sauger fishing at Meldahl sometime in the near future. We always go to Lake Erie and fish for walleye but I would like to do some river fishing before March. Since I have never fished the Ohio river what are the best water levels to watch for? Also what would you guys suggest, boat or bank fishing? I don't mind dragging the boat along if it helps us get to the fish. Any and all advice would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Meldahl Jesus (Dec 2, 2008)

Water up way too high


----------



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

Wait till the water is 30 or lower on the Cincy gauge. Definetly the KY bank @ meldahl park. Get your minnows at the Marathon quikee mart, AA highway .


----------



## Hoosier77 (Sep 22, 2014)

PT-63 said:


> Wait till the water is 30 or lower on the Cincy gauge. Definetly the KY bank @ meldahl park. Get your minnows at the Marathon quikee mart, AA highway .


Thank you PT-63


----------



## Kendall0627 (Jan 25, 2012)

How's the skipjack fishing been since the dams been redone worse? Or better?


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

Kendall0627 said:


> How's the skipjack fishing been since the dams been redone worse? Or better?


Has it ever really ben good at Meldahl?


----------



## Kendall0627 (Jan 25, 2012)

Not really haha


----------

